# Empfehlungen für Verkabelung im Rechner



## Fobi25 (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich würde gerne für meinen Rechner die Verkabelung komplett neu machen und bin auf Suche nach Empfehlungen.

Kennt jemand einen guten Händler für Verkabelungen? Der Händler sollte auch farbliche Varianten haben.

Vielen Dank

(Hoffe hab das richtige Forum rausgesucht..)


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich vermute mal du suchst Netzteilkabel- Verlängerungen bzw. Komplettsets zum Austauschen der Netzteilkabel?

So etwas bekommst du z.B. bei Caseking, aber auch bei fast jedem anderen Hardwareshop. Weiß jetzt nicht wie fit du in Hardwaresachen bist, aber du kannst nicht einfach ein "schönes" Set holen und an dein Netzteil klemmen. Bei einigen Modellen geht das (also z.B. Corsair Kabelset XY und damit kannst du dann die Kabel komplett austauschen bei Corsair Netzteilmodell A, B, C).
Du kannst auch einfach "Verlängerungen" kaufen, sind auch oft insgesamt günstiger. Die klemmst du quasi zwischen Netzteilkabel und der zu verbindenden Hardware. Die sind recht universell, hast viel Auswahl.
Nachteil ist aber das dann das "gesamte" Kabel recht lang wird und für einen aufgeräumten Innenraum mußt du viel Kabel hinters Mainboard legen..macht nicht jedes Gehäuse gleich gut mit.
Wenn du "häßliche" bunte Kabel der I/O Anschlüsse "ersetzen" möchtest, empfehle ich dir auch einfach "I/O Verlängerung", da gibt's auch Sets mitsamt USB-, Power-, Audio -etc. Verlängerungen.

Grüße


----------



## Fobi25 (7. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Also Netzteil habe ich das Seasonic Focus Plus 80+ Gold 550W. Ist ein Modulares. 
Hätte mir dann passend dazu ein Set rausgesucht

Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Für mein Netzteil konnte ich ein Set von CableMod kaufen und so die original Kabeln alle ab Netzteil komplett austauschen. Da an meinem Netzteil der 24-Pin Kabel nicht modular ist hat dieser Hersteller dazu einfach eine Verlängerung vorgesehen. Natürlich können Kabeln auch verlängert werden, denn nicht nur das es damit günstiger wird gibt es nicht für jedes Netzteil Kabeln direkt zum austauschen.

Auf der CableMod Seite kannst du dir sogar jedes Kabel individuell herstellen lassen oder aussuchen.
CableMod &#8211; Cables Perfected.


----------



## Fobi25 (7. Juni 2020)

Werde ich mir auch mal anschauen, danke.
Sehr spezielle müssen es nicht sein


----------

